# Some videos of Monaro Mouse up to shenanigans!



## scrapheapchallenge (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm hoping this works, but first, a little christmassy pic that made me smile:









:lol:

Hoping the following videos work:

*EDIT: SORRY FOLKS! Had to put up with clickable links instead as they wouldn't embed  unless any admin knows how to fix it for me? *
Monaro discovering the joy of sleeves:

http://www.facebook.com/v/10200091354551471

I like to give him new toys to play with or things to hide in etc, so one day I decided to give him a large marble to see what he thought of it:

http://www.facebook.com/v/10200092032808427

Merry Christmas from Monaro Mouse: I saw this hamster/mouse bed online, and funnily enough when I stopped by a pet shop the next day with my sister, they had them for sale in there, so I just had to get him one! :roll: He was a little miffed that it didn't actually taste like Christmas pudding so eventually gave up nomming on it - as I type he's snuggled up asleep in it in his cage.

http://www.facebook.com/v/10200131138426043

How Monaro behaves after being released back into his cage after a muck out - he goes manic running laps exploring to see whats changed or whats new for him to play with! :lol:

http://www.facebook.com/v/10200141447443762

Merry Christmas everyone!

Kirsty and Monaro.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I like the picture


----------

